# Hospitalist delivery. Can I bill for my OB provider



## debellis59 (Jan 14, 2016)

Any help anyone could provide would be helpful.

Patient arrived at hospital in labor, her OB doctor was called, but it was a precipitous delivery done by the hospitalist.  Her provider arrived one minute after the delivery and assumed care (was her OB throughout the pregnancy as well).  

The delivery note was written by the hospitalist.  Am I able to bill for my provider?  I find no supporting documentation of her arriving at the hospital, but per the clinic manager and the hospitalist, this should be billed under the OB provider.

I'm at a loss and find nothing online that addresses this.

Please help!


----------



## judithq1944 (Jan 14, 2016)

*Judith C. Quesnel, COBGC*

The way it is handled in our clinic, which is an offsite clinic of the Hospital, is the delivering physician along with the dictated note by that physician bills for the delivery only.  The Obstetrician of record will bill for the visits and the postpartum care separately.  If the OB delivers the placenta, he will bill for that separately.  Hope this helps.


----------



## debellis59 (Jan 15, 2016)

judithq1944 said:


> The way it is handled in our clinic, which is an offsite clinic of the Hospital, is the delivering physician along with the dictated note by that physician bills for the delivery only.  The Obstetrician of record will bill for the visits and the postpartum care separately.  If the OB delivers the placenta, he will bill for that separately.  Hope this helps.



That's how I looked at it too ... Thank you.


----------

